# Vision Spinner 2



## Jan Bike (23/2/15)

I bought this product and would like to no if you need a special charger for this. Currently I am using the EVOD 1 charger but it do charge up to a point and then stop. When I use the Spinner the blue lite comes on showing that it is not completely charged. I have to reconnect it until the white light comes on and then go of. Only then it is charged and I do not no if it is completely charged.

Any advise please.
JJ


----------



## Andre (23/2/15)

Jip, an old issue with the Spinner 2. I live with it, but you can buy a charger specific to the Spinner, which does not have that problem - http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...ies/vision-usb-charger-for-vision-spinner-ii/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan Bike (23/2/15)

Andre said:


> Jip, an old issue with the Spinner 2. I live with it, but you can buy a charged specific to the Spinner, which does not have that problem - http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...ies/vision-usb-charger-for-vision-spinner-ii/


Thanks Andre


----------

